# Farbe für Hoffnung, Versagen, Erfolg



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich sitze grad an meinem Vordiplom und bräuchte Farben für Hoffnung, Versagen und Erfolg. Für Erfolg habe ich ein rötliches gelb genommen da da dann etwas in die Richtung Neid geht und das passt eigentlich auch ganz gut. Nur für die beiden anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher was nehmen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja passende assoziationen dazu und könntet mir diese mitteilen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## psifactory (28. Mai 2006)

Also für Hoffnung würde ich ein Grün nehmen. Grün ist doch die Farbe der Hoffnung oder nicht? Sagt zumindest die Kirche.  Und für Versagen ein dunkles Rot.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Mai 2006)

Dank dir schonmal. Dann lag ich mit dem grün doch nicht so falsch, meine Mutter meinte das  Blau die Farbe der Hoffnung ist. Rot schient auch ganz gut zu sein weil dann im Verlauf zu Grün ein dreckiges gelb entsteht und ich so wieder ein kleines Aufflammen von Erfolg zwischen Hoffnung und Misserfolg (habe inzwischen das Wort geändert da Versagen etwas zu drastisch war). Hatte vorher Blau für Misserfolg wegen der Kälte gewählt gehabt die Blau auch ausstrahlt.


----------



## da_Dj (30. Mai 2006)

Also ich sehe blau irgendwie als Farbe des Erfolgs, ein helles evtl. für Hoffnung. Blau/Silber wird sicherlich nicht umsonst in vielen Firmen CI's benutzt. Es gab aber auch mal Seiten wo das stand, welche Farben in welchen Religionen welche Rolle spielen, evtl. mal nach googlen? =)


----------



## psifactory (30. Mai 2006)

Also mit Grün für Hoffnung war ich gar nicht mal so schlecht gelegen. 

--> http://metacolor.de/farben/gruen.htm

--> http://metacolor.de/farben/rot.htm

--> http://metacolor.de/farben/blau.htm

Für den Rest sollte ich mir echt mal die Vollversion kaufen dass ich die Bedeutungen der anderen Farben auch noch bekomme.


----------



## holzoepfael (30. Mai 2006)

Also Grün steht neben vielem anderem für Hoffnung...
Blau ist neben der Ferne und Kälte auch ein Zeichen von Erfolg...
Und beim versagen bin ich jetzt gerade überfragt...
Hier gibts jedoch in vielen bibliotheken bücher über farben, wo du sicher fündig wirst...
btw. mit blau ist man daneben sowieso oft gut gelegen, da blau die verbreitetste Lieblingsfarbe ist ( ~40%)

mfg pendejo


----------



## Hektik (31. Mai 2006)

Hier noch was entsprechendes von Wikipedia:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbe#Psychologische_Wirkung


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Hektik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier noch was entsprechendes von Wikipedia:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbe#Psychologische_Wirkung


Hmm, warum meine Lieblingsfarbe wohl Schwarz ist?! 
In meiner Kindheit war es ja noch Blau..... aber dann ist es in der Jugendzeit Schwarz geworden..... und bis heute so geblieben.

Naja, ansonsten fällt mir zu den Farben (und deren Bedeutungen) nur der uralte Spruch "rot ist die Liebe, schwarz ist das Loch, Mädchen sei tapfer, rein muss er d....." ein. ^^  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

